# Profitable Beekeeping?



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

Hello all,

I'm interested in starting a small sideline operation of about 50 hives for local orchard pollination and honey production. I currently have three hives and will hopefully increase to fifteen by the end of next year after purchasing new colonies and splitting them into new hives. I already have a market for my honey at a local store, where I sell for $6.18 per pound. I understand that it would be wise to lower my price to perhaps $5.00 per pound in order to sell more honey through this location. There are also other stores in the area that i would consider for selling my honey. I was wondering if anyone here keeps bees on a profitable basis and could offer me any advise or other information.

My thanks in advance,

justgojumpit


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

At the end of my 2nd year with keeping 2-3 hives, I have broken even. Next year, barring unforseen circumstances, I will be makin pur profit from my hives.

I don't think that is what you're truly asking though, is it. I will safely say that it will take 2 to 3 years to recoop any expense of new equipment and livestock.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Having just spent over $600 on foundation and frames for 10 more colonies I'm pretty sure we're not gonna be making any money next summer! Prices have gone up on package bees ($53 for 3 lb. pkg. with queen plus shipping) and Cheryl at W.T.Kelley told me that supplies will be shorter this year as Canada has opened its borders and their beekeepers will be able to import bees again. So early ordering will be imparative. DEE


----------



## electronrider (Nov 10, 2004)

Mutti said:


> Having just spent over $600 on foundation and frames for 10 more colonies I'm pretty sure we're not gonna be making any money next summer! Prices have gone up on package bees ($53 for 3 lb. pkg. with queen plus shipping) and Cheryl at W.T.Kelley told me that supplies will be shorter this year as Canada has opened its borders and their beekeepers will be able to import bees again. So early ordering will be imparative. DEE


There is a beekeeping outfit here in indiana that is going to be selling starter NUCs for about 60 bucks a piece. seems like a better deal that just 3lb of bees.. 
cant remember the name at the moment, pm me if ya need it. I think they are down in southern indiana.


----------

